# LOST Paddle Pine Creek 5-21-2011



## BB King (May 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was paddling pine creek yesterday Saturday 5-21, swam out of the hole and lost my paddle: AT 2 4 years old. It distinctly has a puncture on the power face on the right side. In addition it has a red center band and duck tape on either side. Last sighting was on river left below 3 sisters. If any body finds it Lots of beer in exchange. I really appreciate it. 

Best, 

Brian


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i know where it is. just saw it on an afternoon run down. 

8four8.3nine1.7240

casey tango


----------



## DangerousDave (Apr 11, 2007)

I found one matching that description today. Email me in case tango spotted it before I pulled it out of the river.

Dave


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i left it riverside and visible, probably around 3 o'clock yesterday, figuring that the owner might be back looking for it. it had no name written on it. somebody could have taken it since. i will pick it up if it is still there today.


----------



## hortonp (May 23, 2011)

*I've got your lost At paddle*

Hi, I picked up your paddle at the bottom of #1. I figued I would find the owner here. Where do you want me to leave it. I could take it down to AHRA and you could pick it up there when you get the chance.


----------

